# Timing mark about 6 inches to the left



## TucsonTom (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a 88 Nissan 300zx I had just replaced the heads and all the fun associated with that. I placed the engine in TDC and put the timing belt on according the FSM. Triple checked everything to make sure it was correct as I didn't want to have to do this all again. Even made sure the distributor was in correctly, again according to the FSM. Funny thing is now when I run the timing light on it when it's running, the timing mark on the crank pully is showing about 6-8 inches to the left of the pointer on the timing belt cover. I have again..went to TDC and pulled the distributor to ensure it's in correctly and as far as I know it is. The car runs pretty good as is, but I have never had a timing mark that far away and still run decent. Any suggestions?:newbie:


----------



## TucsonTom (Dec 7, 2007)

Delete this thread, problem solved.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

What did you do to fix it? Did the timing stabilize once the engine was warmed up?


----------



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

what was your issue?


----------

